# Debridement of Ganglion Cyst



## Sara82 (Jun 2, 2011)

My Dr did an arthroscopic surgery where all he did was debridement of the ganglion cyst adjacent to the PCL and ACL and removed any ganglion-like fluid that had came from it. Ive coded for removal of the ganglion cyst but this is the first Ive come across where he just debrided it. Would I code this as 29877?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,
Yes you are correct...use debridement code.

Nalini CPC


----------



## preserene (Jun 5, 2011)

No, I am sorry, 29877 is not correct in my openion. It is a code for debridement of an *ARTICULAR CARTILAGE *. Ganglion is not cartilage.
GANGLION REMOVAL-BY EXCESION OR ENMASSREMOVAL OR DEBRIDEMENT, IS NOT THAT OF A CARTLAGE.

I would more closely give the code *29874*- for removal of loose body or foreign body (eg)...... Ganglion near that joint can be considered as loose body . 
Again removal enmass or in piece mils or as debridement of a ganglion cyst is going more towards "excision of the ganglion by arthroscopic procedure.
BUT,
If there was infection/- and he drained it (ASPIRATION), you could go for 29871- infection, lavage and drainage, AFTER enquiring him about  whether he did lavage and drainage of the infected ganglion. I fthis is ruled out then , it has all the more merits for 29874.
 Would this help you better.


----------

